# Anyone had experience with?



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Anyone had experience with this type of NATO strap" (vendor description)

"Elastic NATO style parachute watch strap band. 20mm black w/ khaki. US Seller.

Our parachute elastic watch straps are the most comfortable watch straps available! The elastic design securely holds the watch to your wrist, but allows it to expand and contract as your wrist changes size with temperature throughout the day.

They are very similar to NATO military style straps, but are made of high quality parachute style elastic instead of nylon."


----------



## Watchgrocer (Sep 3, 2018)

Not really pal. Most Nato I saw are made from nylon. New product perhaps?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

normdiaz said:


> Anyone had experience with this type of NATO strap" (vendor description)
> 
> "Elastic NATO style parachute watch strap band. 20mm black w/ khaki. US Seller.
> 
> ...


 Sounds similar to these,

https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/mn-straps/original.php

If so, they're OK.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

WRENCH said:


> Sounds similar to these,
> 
> https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/mn-straps/original.php
> 
> If so, they're OK.


 For the price, IMHO they should be beyond O.K.


----------

